# [solved](aspell - ispell) ortografica sin caracteres español

## keteflips

Hola a todos.

Antes que nada mucho gusto, este es mi primer post.   :Cool: 

Utilizo una distribución basada en Gentoo asi que he creido que por aquí habrá algún GURU que me pueda echar una mano   :Wink: 

Ahora mismo tengo un problema que me toca muchos los... la moral.

Cuando corrijo reconoce las palabras que no tienen acentos pero cuando me muestra las opciones "correctas" los caracteres como la "ñ" o todos los acentos los muestra con caracteres raros:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v283/keteflips/error1.png

Tenia instalados ispell y aspell, he decidido eliminar ispell ya que lo aconsejan en estos foros para gente con mi mismo problema pero nada.

He comprobado los archivos de configuración y re-emergido los paquetes:

- aspell

- aspell-es

Y por si las moscas:

- kmail

Los archivos de sistema.

make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> LINGUAS="es"
> 
> 

 

/etc/profile:

 *Quote:*   

> export LANG=es_ES.utf8
> 
> export LC_CTYPE="es_ES.utf8"
> 
> export LC_NUMERIC="es_ES.utf8"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> MOYA ~ # cat /etc/env.d/02locale
> 
> LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"
> 
> LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"
> ...

 

Y todo sigue igual. La verdad no se que hacer... debo emerger algún paquete mas?

¿Alguien sabe como lo soluciono?Last edited by keteflips on Mon Sep 24, 2007 11:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

 *keteflips wrote:*   

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Antes que nada mucho gusto, este es mi primer post.  
> 
> 

 

Bienvenid@.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahora mismo tengo un problema que me toca muchos los... la moral.
> 
> Cuando corrijo reconoce las palabras que no tienen acentos pero cuando me muestra las opciones "correctas" los caracteres como la "ñ" o todos los acentos los muestra con caracteres raros:
> ...

 

En un vistazo rápido creo que esto es todo correcto. Estás usando aspell, ¿has habilitado su use flag "nls"?

EDIT, un detallito. Lo que has posteado de /etc/profile, si bien es correcto, es totalmente innecesario, y además será borrado cuando actualices. Además, el lugar correcto es en /etc/env.d/, y te explico por qué: el archivo /etc/profile tan solo entra en acción cuando se ejecuta una sesión bash de login, lo cual excluye a sesiones bash interactivas que no sean de login (por ejemplo xterm y similares, a no ser que se les pase el parámetro --login o hereden variables del shell padre).Last edited by i92guboj on Sun Sep 16, 2007 6:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## keteflips

Si, aspell esta emergida con el flag nls, pero aspell-es creo que no lo acepta.

Por eso me mosquea porque es un error que no debería estar hay   :Laughing: 

Soy una persona que antes de preguntar se tira horas intentadolo arreglar por si mismo, y en este caso estoy con la mosca tras la oreja   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *keteflips wrote:*   

> Si, aspell esta emergida con el flag nls, pero aspell-es creo que no lo acepta.
> 
> Por eso me mosquea porque es un error que no debería estar hay  
> 
> Soy una persona que antes de preguntar se tira horas intentadolo arreglar por si mismo, y en este caso estoy con la mosca tras la oreja  

 

¿Te ocurre en más sitios o solo en kmail?

(Mira también el añadido que he puesto arriba sobre /etc/profile, no es relevante para el caso pero aún así).

----------

## keteflips

Y la configuración de /etc/profile en que archivo de /etc/env.d/ se refleja? donde deberia copiarlo? o no es necesario?

Sobre si me pasa en mas lugares, en todos los sitios que se utilice la correción de aspell, en OO no porque usa su propio modulo/programa.

----------

## i92guboj

 *keteflips wrote:*   

> Y la configuración de /etc/profile en que archivo de /etc/env.d/ se refleja? donde deberia copiarlo? o no es necesario?
> 
> Sobre si me pasa en mas lugares, en todos los sitios que se utilice la correción de aspell, en OO no porque usa su propio modulo/programa.

 

De aspell no se mucho más, en realidad no suelo usar autocorrección.

En cuanto a lo otro, en principio, basta con lo que tienes en 02locale, que tu mismo has posteado antes:

```

MOYA ~ # cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

```

El linguas, lo puedes quitar de ahí (a no ser que alguna aplicación lo use en runtime). Que yo sepa, solo sirve para emerge, y emerge lo toma de tu make.conf. Repito: a no ser que tengas algún extraño programa que tome el lenguaje de esa variable. Yo no conozco ningún caso.

Para lo que se refiere al locale, con las dos líneas LANG y LC_ALL, tienes de sobra. El resto de variable de locale se igualan a LC_ALL si no se configuran a mano (es decir, que a no ser que quieras español con fecha americana y moneda japonesa, basta con especificar es_ES.utf-8 en LC_ALL. Las demás se le igualarán. Los exports no son necesarios en estos ficheros, y tampoco en profile, porque tanto estos como profile no son ejecutados, sino volcados en el mismo shell que los llama. Es decir, no se llaman con un "sh <script>", sino con un "source <script>", que es más o menos lo mismo, pero mientras lo primero ejecuta el script en un nuevo shell, lo segundo (source), ejecuta los comandos del script en el shell actual, como si los escribieras a mano. Con lo cual las variables quedan automáticamente incorporadas, y no mueren al cerrarse el subshell, porque de hecho no se han ejecutado en un subshell.

Es decir, que tu config está bien. Tan solo tendrías que quitar las líneas referentes al locale de /etc/profile.  :Smile: 

----------

## keteflips

Pues ahora si que me dejas planchado porque estando bien no funciona...

Me tendré que resignar.

Cuando me llegue la placa base nueva instalare Gentoo, a ver si tengo mas suerte y este Expediente-X no aparece en Gentoo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *keteflips wrote:*   

> Pues ahora si que me dejas planchado porque estando bien no funciona...
> 
> Me tendré que resignar.
> 
> Cuando me llegue la placa base nueva instalare Gentoo, a ver si tengo mas suerte y este Expediente-X no aparece en Gentoo.

 

Por si acaso, y como no lo dije antes: los archivos en env.d se leen al iniciar, o bien si quieres que tomen efecto en un shell que ya esté abierto, puedes usar env-update.

----------

## keteflips

Voy a probar de en un shell lanzar env-update y luego remerger los paquetes aspell y aspell-es.

Ya te contare, muchas gracias.

----------

## i92guboj

 *keteflips wrote:*   

> Voy a probar de en un shell lanzar env-update y luego remerger los paquetes aspell y aspell-es.
> 
> Ya te contare, muchas gracias.

 

Eso del locale era solo por limpieza. Como ya dije, no creo que tenga absolutamente nada que ver con aspell. Yo no se gran cosa sobre aspell, así que si nadie responde aquí, probablemente un buen sitio para preguntar sean las listas de correo de aspell, seguramente allí podrán identificar el problema bastante más rápido que nosotros, ya que es una cosa bastante específica:

http://savannah.gnu.org/mail/?group=aspell

Si no tienes suerte aquí o googleando, podrías suscribirte a su lista de correo para usuarios y preguntar allí, quizás puedan ayudarte.

En cualquier caso, espero que encuentres la solución de una u otra forma  :Smile: 

----------

## Zagloj

Yo llevo tiempo usando aspell (y odiando ispell), prueba en línea de comandos con un simple

```
aspell -c archivo.extensión
```

Si hiciera falta especificas el lenguaje (opción -d) u otras opciones como la codificación, no vaya a ser que la codificación del documento no sea la general de tu sistema, aspell tiene una ayuda que no está nada mal (aspell help).

----------

## keteflips

Oks, esta noche en casa lo pruebo, a ver.

Sobre el mailisting de aspell, he vista una persona con mi misma duda y nadie le ha respondido  :Sad: 

Muchas gracias.

----------

## keteflips

 *Zagloj wrote:*   

> Yo llevo tiempo usando aspell (y odiando ispell), prueba en línea de comandos con un simple
> 
> ```
> aspell -c archivo.extensión
> ```
> ...

 

Olé tus cojones XD

En terminal funciona, osea me salen los acentos.

Pero sigo sin saber como solucionarlo XD

Al menos tenemos una pista mas.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v283/keteflips/error2.png

----------

## keteflips

Increíble en Kate funciona ahora y en Kmail no  :Laughing: 

Estoy cada vez mas convencido que se debe a alguna configuración de kmail.

----------

## Zagloj

Mira esto a ver si te sirve más no se me ocurre con las horas que son:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-392637-highlight-kmail+utf8.html?sid=1e2f216cdc08d2bf0c04d27aa64740cc

 Suerte  :Wink: 

 Pd Siempre puedes usar Emacs como editor externo para los correos y usar aspell desde allí, pero no me hagas caso es muy tarde  :Laughing:  (poder se puede pero sólo se me ocurriría a mí  :Embarassed:  )

----------

## keteflips

No te haré mucho caso, pero gracias por el link.

La solución cutre es editar con kate, viene a ser igual que la ventana de edición de serie de Kmail, pero me parece un paquete XD

Ya ire trasteando a ver si doy con el problema   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *keteflips wrote:*   

> No te haré mucho caso, pero gracias por el link.
> 
> La solución cutre es editar con kate, viene a ser igual que la ventana de edición de serie de Kmail, pero me parece un paquete XD
> 
> Ya ire trasteando a ver si doy con el problema  

 

Kmail tiene configuración aparte para los charsets y esas cosas. No te puedo decir donde está, porque no lo tengo instalado, pero se que la tiene. Busca y prueba a cambiar de iso-8859-1 a utf8 o viceversa. Kmail nunca fué muy bueno tratando múltiples codificaciones, así que puede ser que veas las cosas bien en su editor pero las cabeceras de los mensajes salgan mal en la lista, no me extrañaría.

----------

## keteflips

Yo soy muy cabezon.

Solucionado.

* He repasado la configuracion de 02locale y make.conf una vez asegurado he actualizado el enviroment.

* Despues he unmerge ispell, hspell y reemergido aspell y aspell-es.

* Tambien he actualizado la version de kmail a la ultima beta y ya funciona.

Ignoro que paso de los anteriores a sido, yo me decanto por kmail, seguramente era un bug.

Saludos.

----------

